
Show HN: Markdown New Tab – A new tab replacement to jot down notes in Markdown - plibither8
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-new-tab/demppioeofcekpjcnlkmdjbabifjnokj
======
plibither8
GitHub repo: [https://github.com/plibither8/markdown-new-
tab](https://github.com/plibither8/markdown-new-tab)

------
sdegutis
Very cool!

Where does it store the markdown data? Is it sent to any remote server or only
hosted in localStorage or what?

Also it would be cool if the markup was "live", in the sense that you didn't
need a separate preview phase, but the markdown was styled right there in the
editor in the way it would eventually be (while still showing the syntax).

~~~
plibither8
Yes! That is one feature that's in the pipeline, it'll be coming soon, heh.

